# Alienware 18 Gamer Laptop



## xXFreakyGamer (15. Juni 2013)

Hey ich werde in nächster zeit einen Laptop als Geschenk bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Alienware 18 Laptop. Er wurde schon bestellt und ja ich wollt wissen ob man mit dem ding auch neue spiele gut spielen kann.

Hier die Technischen Daten

intel core i 7 4700MQ
16 Gb 1600 dual channel ram
750 GB festplatte
und zwei geforce gtx 765m bei denen das SLI enabled ist.

jetzt hätte ich halt auch noch die was genau das enabled bedeutet und falls es bedeutet das das, SLI nicht aktiviert ist, wie man es halt dann aktievieren kann oder ob das überhaupt möglich ist. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2013)

"enabled" heißt, dass es aktiv ist, also genutzt wird. "disabled" wäre das Gegenteil, was aber Unsinn wäre - das würde ja bedeuten, dass man zwei Karten hat und nur eine nutzt   es könnte aber sein, dass man es in Einzelfällen deaktiviert, falls ein Spiel Probleme macht mit SLI (kommt in seltenen Fällen vor)

Wegen der Leistung: die Grafikkarte ist bezogen auf Laptop-Grafikkarten sehr gut. Damit sollten alle Spiele problemlos laufen - schau auch mal hier NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ weiter unten sind Spiele-Benchmarks. Das sind Test mit nur EINER GTX 765m, nur bei maximalen Details wird es da bei manchen Spielen eng. Mit zwei Stück im SLI hast Du natürlich mehr Leistung, allerdings nicht direkt das doppelte, sondern weniger. 


Selbstverständlich hättest Du fürs Geld einen viel besseren PC bekommen können, selbst für weniger wäre ein besserer PC plus noch ein Notebook drin gewesen, mit dem Du - FALLS du mal mobil spielen willst - alles auf geringeren bis mittleren Details spielen kannst.


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (15. Juni 2013)

danke für die schnelle antwort  ja mir ist klar das man für das geld einen zimlich guten pc hätte kaufen können aber es war nunmal ein geschenk  und ich denke das der Laptop seine Dienste verrichten wird


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2013)

verkauf das ding schnellstens wieder und kauf dir davon 'nen vernünftigen laptop plus desktop-pc.
das wäre zumindest mein rat.
diese alienware-dinge sind doch absurd überteuert, viel zu schwer um sie wirklich portabel zu nennen und zudem auch noch unfassbar häßlich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verkauf das ding schnellstens wieder und kauf dir davon '*nen vernünftigen laptop plus desktop-pc*.
> das wäre zumindest mein rat.


 
Auch meine Meinung.

Der Alienware geht sicher für gutes Geld weg.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juni 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung.
> 
> Der Alienware geht sicher für gutes Geld weg.


 
Sehe ich auch so, vllt hätte er nur ein komisches Gefühl dabei ein Geschenk einfach mal so zu verkaufen. Bei soetwas teurem wird wohl von nahen Verwandten (Eltern?) kommen. Da kann ich auch nachvollziehen, dass er dann von sowas Abstand hält.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Juni 2013)

*2400 Kröten???* 
Also da hätte ich ja auch zu nem MSI Gaming-NB für 900 oder 1000€ gegriffen und für die 1400 Rest noch ne finsterliche Gamingmaschine aus der Hölle geschmiedet 
Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben: Sorgen machen, dass der Rechenknecht aktuelle Spiele nicht auf Ultra stemmt, brauchst du dir die nächsten 2 Jahre sicherlich nicht machen...bei den 5,5 Kilo Gewicht leidet höchstens dein Rücken


----------

